# Depakote info



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi,

I wonder if Depakote helps people with depression, dp, dr, OCD....

Apart from Ziggy, does anyone here tried it?

I KNOW it's a tricky med, and it's not for pregnant women!!! But I wonder if it helped someone in the world.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

I posted yesterday about this - I know this is an old post - but I found Depakote to be a magic bullet. It took the damn dr away completely. As for depression, if anything it slightly depressed me. Nothing serious though, and it was WELL worth it. But I stopped due to side effects (my appetite got out of control, but this does not happen to everyone). Then, when I decided I'd rather be fat and sane than thin and out of touch with reality (I have dr) unfortunately it had stopped working like that. So if it works very well for you, stick with it, is my advice.

I very much think it is worth a try. FYI, extended release did not work for me, it had to be regular; and I seem to recall I had to get up to about 1000 (mg, I believe) before it kicked in.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

Well, I am already depressed so I have to take an AD, but I would like to add this to my AD; the problem is, I take Klonopin and both don't go together, they can provoke absences. So I'd have to taper off Klonopin, and I seriously don't know how I will make it.

Allure


----------

